#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Como fazer sua vida mais feliz no under-linux.org

## MarcusMaciel

Olá Pessoal, gostaria de saber o que podemos adicionar em nosso site para deixar você mais feliz, fazer com que retorne mais vezes e fique mais tempo.

Nos ajudem com isso e faremos de tudo para realizar os seus desejos  :Smile: 

Obrigado,

----------


## FMANDU

@*MarcusMaciel* vejo que vocês fazem muitas mudanças no portal para melhorar a interação com o publico, mas algumas pequenas mudanças trouxe mais trabalho para o usuário do que praticidade. Uma delas é a mudança constante no formato dos últimos tópicos, uma hora aparece mais topicos e depois muda para apenas 10. As vezes olho um tópico e não respondo e quando vou procurar novamente já não esta na lista, antes essa lista era maior.
Outra coisa é o formato das postagens, antes era todo em uma pagina só, agora toda hora a gente tem que mudar de pagina para continuar lendo o post.
São mudanças que vejo constante no portal e vejo que vocês ainda não chegaram a um consenso.

----------


## Max Networks

Eu tenho uma ideia, tipo:

Quando uma pessoa fosse responder algo, aparecesse a opção de classificar a resposta para a conclusão, poderia ser classificatória ou nao, dependendo da resposta ter ajudado, pois as X procuramos varias horas responder de um jeito que possa ajudar, e a pessoa nem lembra de nos incentivar clicando na estrelinha, isso e desapontante e nos deixa para baixo, tipo ajudei e nem falou Obrigado.

Essa e minha ideia.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*FMANDU*, O número de posts por tópico é configurável.

Você mesmo pode configurar o seu padrão acessando Configurações -> 
Configurações Globais -> Número de Mensagens a Exibir por Página:Ou acesse ​https://under-linux.org/profile.php?do=editoptions

----------


## wala

Queria o wiki de volta.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Queria o wiki de volta.


Alguns usuários fazem esse pedido, mas eu ainda creio que os artigos postados no wiki podem ser postados nos blogs e/ou nos próprios fóruns e caso sejam postados nos fóruns e o artigo seja de alta qualidade, nós ainda podemos promover o mesmo para nosso CMS.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Alguns usuários fazem esse pedido, mas eu ainda creio que os artigos postados no wiki podem ser postados nos blogs e/ou nos próprios fóruns e caso sejam postados nos fóruns e o artigo seja de alta qualidade, nós ainda podemos promover o mesmo para nosso CMS.


uehsuheuhes
Eu mesmo sou um dos que já pediu o Wiki de volta.
Sei la, acho mais fácil a busca quando existe divisão por categoria, exemplo:


https://community.ubnt.com/t5/tkb/communitypage

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Main_Page

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/

Algo bem dividido poderia incentivar os próprios usuários a compartilhar conhecimento, criar tutoriais, etc e tal.
Poderíamos ter uma categoria "Under-linux", onde teria diversos tutoriais de uso das principais funções do fórum.
Poderíamos ter uma categoria "Mikrotik" ou "Ubiquiti", onde teria diversos tutoriais referente aos mesmos, e por ai vai...

----------


## wala

> uehsuheuhes
> Eu mesmo sou um dos que já pediu o Wiki de volta.
> Sei la, acho mais fácil a busca quando existe divisão por categoria, exemplo:
> 
> 
> https://community.ubnt.com/t5/tkb/communitypage
> 
> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> ...


Concordo aquele antigo wiki que tinha do catv muita coisa aprendi dali, pois as vezes fico perdido procurando entre os post o que preciso.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*AndrioPJ*,

Se o problema for divisão por categorias as mesmas podem ser criadas tanto no CMS quando nos blogs e inclusive aqui no fórum nós já tivemos diversas categorias.

Eu realmente não entendo a necessidade do wiki sendo que tudo que pode ser feito nele pode ser feito nos próprios fóruns, blogs ou CMS. No entanto concordo que talvez tenha que ser feita alguma organização para suportar todas as necessidades

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Acabei de criar 2 fóruns o primeiro chamado Tutoriais e segundo chamado Análises Técnicas

Irei criando subforums com categorias que forem necessárias aos poucos.

----------


## wld.net1

É verdade @*Arthur Bernardes*.

----------


## 1929

> @*MarcusMaciel* vejo que vocês fazem muitas mudanças no portal para melhorar a interação com o publico, mas algumas pequenas mudanças trouxe mais trabalho para o usuário do que praticidade. Uma delas é a mudança constante no formato dos últimos tópicos, uma hora aparece mais topicos e depois muda para apenas 10. As vezes olho um tópico e não respondo e quando vou procurar novamente já não esta na lista, antes essa lista era maior.
> Outra coisa é o formato das postagens, antes era todo em uma pagina só, agora toda hora a gente tem que mudar de pagina para continuar lendo o post.
> São mudanças que vejo constante no portal e vejo que vocês ainda não chegaram a um consenso.


eu configurei para 50 por pagina e tambem aparecer o ultimo post primeiro.. Assim quase nao preciso rolar a tela ou mudar de pagina.

----------


## Max Networks

No meu gosto estou gostando das mudanças, creio eu que as vezes acostumamos com uma certa configuração mais aos poucos adaptamos com as novas mudanças. E algumas configurações voce mesmo pode fazer, como o Marcus mesmo ja falou nos posts anteriores.

Vamos ajudando no que for preciso para melhorar o fórum.

Abraços a todos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se for para usar em assuntos pessoais, prefiro que seja nas redes sociais; reservado via e-mail; e neste portal somente em assuntos em comum, pessoas que acharam dificuldades, acharam soluções entre outras.
Ter uma janela(parece que tem) para bate-papo é interessante.

----------


## wala

Eu acho que devia voltar o wicki, não porque tem outros meios como o blog ou tão mais e que se perdeu muitas estorias e conteudo com o que fse foi, e recriar isso de novo não e facil.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*wala*, o conteudo do wiki ja perdeu tem mais de 2 anos infelizmente nao tem como ser recuperado

----------


## ruanserver

Bom dia! Eu mesmo no começo achei extranho na forma que está atualmente os tópico. Todos os tópicos: hotspot, pppoe,redirecionamento. Enfim... Deveria ser tudo separado como era antigamente.

Sem contar que nao concordo também quando uma pessoa do fórum fala assim: me mande um email que te mando as configurações... Fórum é para ser tudo compartilhado...

----------


## Genis

> Bom dia! Eu mesmo no começo achei extranho na forma que está atualmente os tópico. Todos os tópicos: hotspot, pppoe,redirecionamento. Enfim... Deveria ser tudo separado como era antigamente.
> 
> Sem contar que nao concordo também quando uma pessoa do fórum fala assim: me mande um email que te mando as configurações... Fórum é para ser tudo compartilhado...



tambem concordo com vc.

----------


## Genis

eu tambem sou a favor do wiki, e eu mesmo gostaria de contribuir caso volte a ter o wiki.
as perguntas são muito repetidas sempre, assim com o wiki podemos só colar o link onde esta a solução, sem ter que ir colocando tudo novamente as mesma configurações.
sei que no wiki, tem muitos colegas que gostaria de expor suas ideias para outros colegas sem custos, e poder aprender mais, ja que colocando a ideia no wiki, e tiver uma solução melhor pode se mudar.

----------


## emilidani

Muito boa sua intençao de solicitar opinioes. Parabens

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> eu tambem sou a favor do wiki, e eu mesmo gostaria de contribuir caso volte a ter o wiki.
> as perguntas são muito repetidas sempre, assim com o wiki podemos só colar o link onde esta a solução, sem ter que ir colocando tudo novamente as mesma configurações.
> sei que no wiki, tem muitos colegas que gostaria de expor suas ideias para outros colegas sem custos, e poder aprender mais, ja que colocando a ideia no wiki, e tiver uma solução melhor pode se mudar.


Olá @*Genis*, 

Foram criados 2 novos fórums 

Tutoriais https://under-linux.org/forumdisplay.php?f=362
Analises Técnicas https://under-linux.org/forumdisplay.php?f=363

Para atender o Objetivo de criar documentações e reviews. Desta forma não entendo a necessidade de ser criado um wiki ,já que o objetivo pode ser atingido aqui nos fórums.

Você poderia me explicar o que poderia ser feito no wiki que você não conseguiria fazer aqui nós fóruns ?

Caso me de um motivo muito claro de algo que pode ser feito no wiki que não existe como ser feito aqui nos fóruns. Eu posso vir a considerar, mas até o momento este não esta claro.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Marcus, eu achei muito interessante a abertura do chat para os usuários.
> 
> Os vendedores nenhum apareceu, mas o pessoal deixa de criar tópico pra ficar pedindo ajuda no privado, complicado assim.
> 
> Daqui a pouco pode fechar o fórum e deixar somente o chat.


O pessoal tem que entender que o conteúdo principal deve continuar nos fóruns e não no chat.

O chat foi feito apenas para agilizar a comunicação entre usuário, no entanto caso a solucao do problema seja atingida via CHAT ela deve ser compartilhada nos fórums para conhecimento de todos.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Olá @*Genis*, 
> 
> Foram criados 2 novos fórums 
> 
> Tutoriais https://under-linux.org/forumdisplay.php?f=362
> Analises Técnicas https://under-linux.org/forumdisplay.php?f=363
> 
> Para atender o Objetivo de criar documentações e reviews. Desta forma não entendo a necessidade de ser criado um wiki ,já que o objetivo pode ser atingido aqui nos fórums.
> 
> ...


na minha opinião, um sub-fórum somente para Tutoriais, bem categorizado, já cumpri esse papel.
Gostei e até já movi alguns tópicos para lá.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> na minha opinião, um sub-fórum somente para Tutoriais, bem categorizado, já cumpri esse papel.
> Gostei e até já movi alguns tópicos para lá.


Valeu @*AndrioPJ*, Vamos movento os artigos pra la e de acordo com as necessidades vamos criando subfórums para ficar ainda mais facil

----------


## mjmmarcus2

@*MarcusMaciel* meu xará 98% idêntico, gostaria que tivesse link para o LinkedIn e WhatsApp, pelo menos alguma coisa para aparecer o número do WhatsApp do usuário, como ícones de contato, muita gente me procura para fazer serviços justamente por causa do fórum, fico muito agradecido, pois foi aqui que eu aprendi muito sobre tudo.

Hoje eu ensino em base de tudo que aprendi aqui com eficiência, para mim não existe outro fórum melhor do que este, no Brasil Under-linux é o melhor de todos!!!

Sim vou mandar uma imagem de como mais ou menos seria o link do compartilhamento.



Ai quem sabe é você que é o Mestre dos Mestres!!!  :Top:

----------


## naldo864

Eu gostava mas quando era antigamente em time que está ganhando não se mexe .

----------


## MarcusMaciel

O que voce nao gostou naldo ? Poderia ser mais especifico ?

----------


## Max Networks

> Eu gostava mas quando era antigamente em time que está ganhando não se mexe .


Naldoooo meu brother, e nois aqui e no whatsapp, :P

----------


## naldo864

Sei lá eu gostava mas daquele visual poluído que tanta gente reclama.

----------


## RickBrito

Gostaria da volta dos classificados e do wiki.
OBS: Sei que a questão do classificado é complicado, mais já foi muito útil, para evitar aqueles posts sobre venda de "link dedicado" podia colocar um filtro onde só usuários acima de 3 mês de fórum conseguiria postar na sessão classificado.

----------


## Rafaelbazoni

Poderia a cada vez em que ter alguma resposta por post ele aparecer apenas uma vez no topo tipo abri um post aí cinco pessoas responderam ai aparece fulano de tal respondeu aí outro em baixo tal tal.. Respondeu. Poderia tipo um respondeu blz aí se outro respondeu ele só soma e volta para o topo não aparece novamente. Post aparecer uma vez só. Meu ponto de vista.

----------


## wala

Ue sr Marcus vc falou o que faz a gente feliz hora o wiki e bastante gente quer ele de volta,hora faz um wiki com o nome wiki com o sistema novo e deixa la na barra principal e iremos tentar fazelo ficar bom tanto quanto o antigo.

----------


## Genis

> Ue sr Marcus vc falou o que faz a gente feliz hora o wiki e bastante gente quer ele de volta,hora faz um wiki com o nome wiki com o sistema novo e deixa la na barra principal e iremos tentar fazelo ficar bom tanto quanto o antigo.


á té eu fico mais contente com o wiki de volta.

----------

